# Can you make custom shorts and pants in acnl



## junlegit (May 3, 2014)

Im Making A Kuroko no Basket Cosplay Outfit i Made the Shirt But Theres No Option For Short


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 3, 2014)

It's impossible. Sorry for the bad news, you'll have to find one of the non-design pants.


----------



## junlegit (May 3, 2014)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Gummysaur (May 3, 2014)

Of course there isn't an option to make custom pants, I think the first thing everyone would do would make someone naked and then troll little kids on CT with it xD


----------



## mousehole (May 3, 2014)

|Oh my!!! but it's so true Gummysaur. I can completely see that happening.


----------



## Capella (May 3, 2014)

Sorry but no :c


----------



## Le Ham (May 3, 2014)

I wish. I desperately need to make some to go with the cavalier outfit


----------



## french toast (May 3, 2014)

Of course Nintendo wouldn't allow us to put a brown stain on them.


----------



## rynnyvinny (May 3, 2014)

sadly,no. people would just make inappropriate pants.


----------



## TeeTee (May 3, 2014)

You can't make shorts. However there's a way to make it look like you are wearing a whole outfit with shorts/leggings. That is to use a dress design template -> black out the bottom -> color in the shorts and legs. 
I made shorts/leggings with my designs. I made [pirate jacket] and [France's tailcoat].

Or here's [another person's] take on shorts:


----------



## perfectpeach__ (Aug 29, 2020)

TeeTee thats a very good idea! I've also seen people make outfits inspired by shorts already in-game.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 29, 2020)

perfectpeach__ said:


> TeeTee thats a very good idea! I've also seen people make outfits inspired by shorts already in-game.



I agree but please don't bump old threads from six years ago; they're usually meant to stay where they are.

Just forum etiquette.

Thanks.


----------



## silk.feather (Sep 20, 2020)

No you can’t make custom pants and shorts because like other people said, people will do what you are not supposed to do.


----------

